# 8stable Wlan0 Don't get IP



## minix (Apr 1, 2010)

I compile 8-Stable from 8-release, but interface wlan0  don't get IP, follow is error message:

```
%dhclient wlan0
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 1
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
```

/var/log/message about wpa-supplient message:

```
Mar 31 22:00:45 minix wpa_supplicant[341]: Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
Mar 31 22:00:46 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:00:48 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:00:48 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 (SSID='minix' freq=2472 MHz)
Mar 31 22:00:48 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:00:48 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 (SSID='minix' freq=2472 MHz)
Mar 31 22:00:48 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: Associated with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92
Mar 31 22:00:48 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: Associated with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92
Mar 31 22:00:49 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK
Mar 31 22:00:49 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet
Mar 31 22:00:50 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK
Mar 31 22:00:50 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet
Mar 31 22:00:50 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
Mar 31 22:00:50 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
Mar 31 22:00:59 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 timed out.
Mar 31 22:00:59 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Mar 31 22:00:59 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Mar 31 22:01:01 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:01:01 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:01:01 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 (SSID='minix' freq=2472 MHz)
Mar 31 22:01:01 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 (SSID='minix' freq=2472 MHz)
Mar 31 22:01:01 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: Associated with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92
Mar 31 22:01:01 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: Associated with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92
Mar 31 22:01:11 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 timed out.
Mar 31 22:01:11 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: Authentication with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 timed out.
Mar 31 22:01:11 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Mar 31 22:01:11 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Mar 31 22:22:04 minix sudo:    minix : TTY=ttyv0 ; PWD=/home/minix ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -dd -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
Mar 31 22:22:04 minix wpa_supplicant[1846]: Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
Mar 31 22:22:04 minix wpa_supplicant[1681]: Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
Mar 31 22:45:17 minix wpa_supplicant[340]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:45:17 minix wpa_supplicant[340]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 (SSID='minix' freq=2472 MHz)
Mar 31 22:45:17 minix wpa_supplicant[340]: Associated with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92
Mar 31 22:45:19 minix wpa_supplicant[340]: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
Mar 31 22:45:19 minix wpa_supplicant[340]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
Mar 31 22:50:19 minix wpa_supplicant[340]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:52:33 minix wpa_supplicant[340]: Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
Mar 31 22:52:33 minix wpa_supplicant[1528]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:52:35 minix wpa_supplicant[1528]: Failed to disable WPA in the driver.
Mar 31 22:52:38 minix wpa_supplicant[1685]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:52:38 minix wpa_supplicant[1685]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 (SSID='minix' freq=2472 MHz)
Mar 31 22:52:38 minix wpa_supplicant[1685]: Associated with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92
Mar 31 22:52:42 minix wpa_supplicant[1685]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
Mar 31 22:52:42 minix wpa_supplicant[1685]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:52:42 minix wpa_supplicant[1685]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 (SSID='minix' freq=2472 MHz)
Mar 31 22:53:39 minix wpa_supplicant[343]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 22:53:39 minix wpa_supplicant[343]: Trying to associate with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 (SSID='minix' freq=2472 MHz)
Mar 31 22:53:39 minix wpa_supplicant[343]: Associated with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92
Mar 31 22:53:41 minix wpa_supplicant[343]: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
Mar 31 22:53:41 minix wpa_supplicant[343]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 94:0c:6d:15:7d:92 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
Mar 31 22:58:41 minix wpa_supplicant[343]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
Mar 31 23:03:43 minix wpa_supplicant[343]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
```

my /etc/rc.conf file 

```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
/boot/loader.conf file

```
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
```

Thinks!!


----------



## psycho (Apr 3, 2010)

did it work before?
can we see output of [CMD=""]ifconfig -a[/CMD]


----------



## outsid3r (Apr 7, 2010)

i think you need to add encryption support modules in loader.conf:



> wlan_wep_load="YES"
> wlan_tkip_load="YES"
> wlan_ccmp_load="YES"



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 7, 2010)

Also post you wpa_supplicant.conf please.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 9, 2010)

outsid3r said:
			
		

> i think you need to add encryption support modules in loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> wlan_wep_load="YES"
> ...



Those are all part of the GENERIC kernel.  From /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC: 
	
	



```
device          wlan_wep        # 802.11 WEP support
device          wlan_tkip       # 802.11 TKIP support
device          wlan_ccmp       # 802.11 CCMP support
```
(similarly for /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC)


To the OP:  can you connect to any AP at all?


----------

